# Skyline Museum parking lot rides



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

NOT 56K FRIENDLY!!!
Saw a ton of cars, these were actual street cars.
There were 6 Autech Version R33 4 doors, a ton of
32's, 33's, and a mess load of 34's. I think my fave
was the LM Ltd, should be in the last portion of pics  
But, you decide which is your favorite.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

That is all the pics I have. Enjoy


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

thanks for sharing these excellent pics :smokin:


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW!!! Awesome man, thanks for them!! Looks like more fun to be in the car park!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic photo's mate. Thanks for posting those up.


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

fantastic bunch of pics there hyrev


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

Nice load of piccies hyrev. 
So looking forward to going now!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice pics mate
my favs are the first white r34
calsonic r32
the lm
and the kpgc110

alex


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up all those pix. So, how many GT-Rs did you count? 

Cya O!


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

i love r34's!!

great pics, some real mean ones out there.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Stunning photos Hyrev.
Looks like a good day had by all.
My favs'...............
....The Millenium jade 34GTR, KPGC10,the black 34 with very bling gold & chrome wheels, the dark blue 32GTR and the rear shot of the blue 32 with highline gt wing.
All good shots though.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

great pics! love the R34s!


----------



## NigelR32 (Jul 24, 2002)

What can I say...I love 32's...WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Bloody hell,those took me 10mins to save them all !!!


----------



## selava (Jul 30, 2005)

wooah that was a lot of skylines 

and that was my first post here, cheers


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics Hyrev! :smokin:

Hope you found the museum easily - quite a drive up for your Tokyo boys 

Sorry I wasn't able to go, was busy all day yesterday with family committments followed by 2 hours of motorcycle training/tests (trying to get my 中型 license )

There are other events held there throughout the year and the turnout is usually good. Did you manage to get inside the musuem at all?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Ahh yes, talking of pictures Mr Ireland :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Fantastic pics :smokin:

I f*ing love Skylines!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Great photo's.... Thanks for sharing.

Definitely understanding the attraction of the early skylines...

I must visit the museum soon  

M


----------



## yUkz2daIZZO (May 5, 2004)

that last car is whacked. everything looks good except for the 2 Y plates.


maybe next time i will roll up there too. it looked like it was fun


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

paul creed said:


> Ahh yes, talking of pictures Mr Ireland :smokin: :smokin:


Sorry, I haven't forgotten!  Just been realy busy at work. Will get them in the post before the week is out


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

great pics, thanks for sharing

does anyone know who makes those group A style r32 mirrors that are on a few of the r32s?


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Superb pics, thanx for sharing them


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome pics!!!
Thanks for sharing them.

I need to go clean up now, LOL.


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

top photos. love the GTR R32 s


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, amazing pics, stunning cars .. especially the R32's !!! ..


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

WOW


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

the first white 34 looks great with the lower spoiler!!!  
Drag style


----------



## oneday (Jul 6, 2005)

every time i think i cant afford a skyline and BOOM, mad set of pic's, how i wish it was sold here officaly


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Love the 32's especially the one that look very similiar too mine  
I actually really like the R34 Wagon that look F***ing Tough

Great photos.


----------

